# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Series of important general PostgreSQL questions.

## Z1234

1) Are there free scripts for CREATE TYPE (native type), more advanced, <date> or <datetime> sorts of types out there, online, free for commercial use? With function support, too? Can someone replywith a link or a suggestion?

2) How may I get postgresql to output the create table statement(s) for one or more tables inside one database, without issuing instructions via the command line, but only inside a database login, as a query or pl/sql?

3) I know that I can use COPY to import or export one database table between it and a *.csv file. Can I use it to do this with multiple TABLES and *.csv files specified in one COPY COMMAND, or not?

4) In the absence of OS command line instructions, is there an internal postgresql way, via COPY or another function for example, to backup an entire database, with all its create table statements and all insert statements, and any other associated object, in one hit? Or is this ill advised?

5) When setting up communication to remote databases on remote machines, I need to use the OPTIONS() function. It seems to require as its first function parameter, the schema of the table (the second parameter) that it wants to access. Can I supply a null schema, and still be able to reference the remote table, or must I also make use of IMPORT FOREIGN SCHEMA?

6) How may I access, query, the log for the details of a normal table, or similar?

7) I have found that the native trigonometry functions, namely the radians versions, do produce error results around key trigonometry input values. I have discovered that theseerror persist, even if I cast the input parameter away from DOUBLE PRECISION and into DECIMAL. I would like to know if there are any freely available scripts out there that include Arbitrary Precision mathematical functions support that work on an Infinite Integer, (+/-) and an Infinite Real (+/- 0.0) number types , that do not produce any error values around key inputs? Could someone refer me to a website that has a script that is such, or a module that may install easily into a PostgreSQL server instance?

----------

